# Makeshift Crate Divider & New Crate Inhabitant (Cat)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you know what brand it is you might be able to get a divider from the manufacturer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL love the kitty in the crate pic.. they always do find the comfy spots in the house and try to claim them for their own!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> If you know what brand it is you might be able to get a divider from the manufacturer.


I have no idea. I might venture to Petsmart tomorrow and just buy a divider and bring it home. I can try to see if it will fit.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, he will eat the cardboard, I tried that with a pup. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I knew cardboard wouldn't be a good idea. Today I made the trip to Petco/Petsmart and neither sell the divider separate. I guess I'll just order one or find something else to use.

It won't be long until you're inundated with photos! 6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe chicken wire? I don't see the pad lasting long, either, I learned that the hard way.  Good luck!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

What about maybe a piece of plywood or something? You could always cover it with fabric so it's extra safe (and then hope the puppy doesn't chew on the fabric or the wood) ...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I knew cardboard wouldn't be a good idea. Today I made the trip to Petco/Petsmart and neither sell the divider separate. I guess I'll just order one or find something else to use.
> 
> It won't be long until you're inundated with photos! 6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you pick which pup yet? I remember you mentioning it was between 2. Can't wait to see him, love his name.

How big is your crate? I used a 24"x36" with no problems at all. If you are going to be home with him for a while in the beginning and take him out frequently it shouldn't take long for him to get the idea. I really don't remember Parker having any accidents in his crate but when he first came home I took him out very often, cut his water off about 6pm other than a little drink, and got up at night whenever I heard the slightest stir from him. I would say in a week or so he was crate trained to not have accidents in the crate.

Now my daughters lab was another story....I gave her an old milk crate to put in the back of his crate turned upside down to cut down on his space. Seemed to help a lot. Some dogs are just cleaner than others. Hers would drink until he would burst, all at one time and would walk across the floor dribbling. I didn't do that....I offered small amounts of water very often.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How about using one of those big rubbermaid storage bins tipped on its side and zip tied to the opposite end of the crate so he can't get his mouth around any edges to chew?

Does that make sense? I'll try and find a picture of the bins I'm talking about!

P.S. Our cat Mindy fell in love with Molson's crate, too, before he came home! She was not impressed that we let someone else move in!!

ETA: I can't seem to upload a picture so here is the link to the type of bin I'm talking about: http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/...e=Storage&SubcatId=Roughneck&Prod_ID=RP091418


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Parker was 3 days shy of 12 weeks here and had been moved up to the 28X48 crate with no accidents.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Also check Walmart on line. On page 2 of their crates they sell a Remington large sized crated divider for $20 
PetEdge also sells some type of crate divider for $9.99


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Did you pick which pup yet? I remember you mentioning it was between 2. Can't wait to see him, love his name.


The litter is being evaluated at the end of the week. We're still not sure which one Gibbs will be. They're both precious! Our breeder said that we can still take the other of the top two if we want, the final decision is up to us. 



esSJay said:


> How about using one of those big rubbermaid storage bins tipped on its side and zip tied to the opposite end of the crate so he can't get his mouth around any edges to chew?
> 
> Does that make sense? I'll try and find a picture of the bins I'm talking about!
> 
> ...


Yep, that makes perfect sense! We have one of those too. It might be easier to just use this than frantically order a divider. I dunno!



sameli102 said:


> Also check Walmart on line. On page 2 of their crates they sell a Remington large sized crated divider for $20
> PetEdge also sells some type of crate divider for $9.99


I hadn't thought of Walmart. I will go there tomorrow before I decide what to do. Thanks for reminding me!


----------

